# Need Recs for Affordable Kibble - not interested in RAW



## theycallmenash (Feb 2, 2016)

I am looking to possibly switch up my 6 year old male V's kibble. He is currently on Grain Free Lamb & Pea Canidae PURE so I am looking to find something at that same price point. We mix his kibble with the same type of wet food, which I would LOVE to nix if possible. Just kibble would be great. We aren't having any big problems or anything, but I am curious if he will be more interested in his food if we switch it up as he has been on the same thing for years. He has always been a grazer and not super food driven. We are not interested or able to do a raw diet, so please no recs for that. I have heard Blue Buffalo is good, but what type??? Purina Pro Plan??? All help or thoughts on this are greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I use a hypoallergenic one, Skinners, chicken and rice, sometimes duck and rice and sometimes lamb and rice, costs me about £50, not sure what that is in US $ for a month


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Our last dog did really well on the Costco Kirkland premium brand kibble, checked all the boxes. Currently on pro plan puppy for our 5.5mos , will probably switch to Kirkland when the time is right . I also supplement with probios and Nupro.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

theycallmenash said:


> I am looking to possibly switch up my 6 year old male V's kibble. He is currently on Grain Free Lamb & Pea Canidae PURE so I am looking to find something at that same price point. We mix his kibble with the same type of wet food, which I would LOVE to nix if possible. Just kibble would be great. We aren't having any big problems or anything, but I am curious if he will be more interested in his food if we switch it up as he has been on the same thing for years. He has always been a grazer and not super food driven. We are not interested or able to do a raw diet, so please no recs for that. I have heard Blue Buffalo is good, but what type??? Purina Pro Plan??? All help or thoughts on this are greatly appreciated. Thanks!


I have always fed Costco .... it is in the top 10 foods you can feed... all my dogs are healthy, and have NO fatty tumors, and there has never been a recall


----------

